# Emergency Pet Stickers



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

How many people have emergency rescue pet stickers on their house or apartment windows? These would alert police or firefighters to try and rescue your pets if a situation happened at your home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have one, tells what kinds of pets I have and how many.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have two of them. I recently read on this forum (I think) that firefighters usually don't look for/notice these stickers in an emergency. I still feel more comfortable having them. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I have stickers and the local fire station knows I have an Akita and they have met her.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I have two of them. I recently read on this forum (I think) that firefighters usually don't look for/notice these stickers in an emergency. I still feel more comfortable having them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Having done volunteer Fire and Rescue myself for 9 years I do know that a fire scene can be chaotic. There could be a chance the sticker may not be seen, but then again there are many pairs of eyes on a fire scene and it only takes one pair of eyes to notice the sticker.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I have two of them. I recently read on this forum (I think) *that firefighters usually don't look for/notice these stickers in an emergency*. I still feel more comfortable having them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I used to have a sticker by the front door until DH said the same thing. Honestly, I agree, I'm sure firemen showing up to answer a fire alarm aren't going to notice a 4"x4" sticker that might be near my door.


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

I dont, but would like one. Where do you get them at?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a sign propped up in window, my *intent* is only have it up when dogs are home (usually if we're not home/dogs aren't home)....


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't have stickers for the windows. I just have rescue request for fire dept on the door between the garage and mudroom (picture of each of my animals)-I was at a site once that helped you create them. 
Where do you get stickers for windows?


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I wonder if they have a sticker to save my dozens of tiny geckos


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Seagodess said:


> I dont, but would like one. Where do you get them at?


Mine was Free through the ASPCA, but you can order them from several sites listed on Amazon.

*FREE sticker through ASPCA-*

*http://www.aspca.org/about-us/free-aspca-stuff/free-pet-safety-pack.aspx*





*Amazon.com: fire pet sticker*

Here's another site too:

http://www.petrescuestickers.com/?engine=adwords&keyword=Pet+Stickers


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't, but I live in a small town and my neighbor is the deputy fire chief and knows I have dogs and cats. He should hear any call coming to my house and hopefully check it out personally to at the very least check on me.
He did mention once that at a house fire when they first arrived on scene a neighbor mentioned the house had dogs and they went looking for them. Luckily all they had to do was open the back door and they all came running out as the fire had just started.


----------

